# GRRNT Honors Its Senior Golden Oldies



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Ann, that was beautiful. I've got tears streaming down my face...... I love those sweet, sweet seniors.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How beautiful is that. How I wish more people appreciated the joys of older dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just a beautiful video and makes me want to take them all home. Pass the tissues this way.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

As a sucker for old gold, I loved that video honoring the seniors. I miss mine every day....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Makes me miss Spice so much, pass the tissues my way too!


----------

